# House House House House HOUSE



## Furretsu (Sep 18, 2008)

Greatest show ever or _greatest show ever_?

Discuss how much Wilson's bitterness towards House is totally heartbreaking </3 They are soulmates wtf are the writers trying to torture us


----------



## Eevee (Sep 18, 2008)

OH MY GOD I FORGOT ABOUT THE PREMIERE

BRB


----------



## nyuu (Sep 18, 2008)

I just started watching this show~ I love it argh what why did this happen I missed the most recent episode :|
love this show~


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 18, 2008)

WTF I WANT SEASON FIVE

;~;

House is _fucking amazing_
I want Thirteen's children :x
That is all.

Oh no wait 

AAAA SEASON FIVE


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 18, 2008)

I seen a few episodes. It's a pretty good show. My teacher actually recommended it to me once. >>










...*sits and waits for Strangy*


----------



## Eevee (Sep 19, 2008)

_fuck_

I almost cried

eyes teared up and everything

goddamn


----------



## Altmer (Sep 19, 2008)

ah how touching eevee cried


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 19, 2008)

Fuck all of you Americans and the fact that you can watch season 5 hhrnrhgh
I HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN SEASON FOUR YET oh my god and the LiveJournal community I go to keeps saying season four rocks. But I have to buy the DVD boxes and s4 isn't on sale yet and my internet's too shitty to be able to download/stream the episodes properly and most of the sites I've been to are crap
FRUSTRATED

Oh and yeah I pretty much fap to House M.D., what of it. And of course I enjoy a frequent occasional dose of H/W to boost my morale.
Anyway, I'll just wait patiently until I can buy season four and then I'll join the discussion more actively.






























_AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH fucking christ I want to see this_


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 19, 2008)

> I HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN SEASON FOUR YET oh my god and the LiveJournal community I go to keeps saying season four rocks. But I have to buy the DVD boxes and s4 isn't on sale yet and my internet's too shitty to be able to download/stream the episodes properly and most of the sites I've been to are crap


Exact same for me, too. I've seen a couple of episodes on youtube (I can't take Kutner seriously _at all _because he played a terrorist in season 4 of 24 XD) and I've spoiled myself completely for the season finale and the season as a whole looks so goood. I'll miss the original ducklings, though.
And the season 5 teaser was the best thing ever. House/Wilson couples counselling and Thirteen making out with a girl (even if it is in House's imagination)? Yes, please.

I love all the main characters; Cameron has her annoying moments, but everyone's just awesome and I want to marry them all. Except Chase because my sister would kill me.

House/Wilson is everyone's House otp (and if not _why not?_), but I'll read pretty much anything non-het. There's a disturbing amount of decent House/Chase, and while any combination of the females is completely non-canon (pleasepleaseplease make Cameron/Thirteen canon it would _so_ work~ ><) it's ridiculously hot, so it's all good.

I feel the need to link everyone to this because it's the best picture ever and has been my desktop background for far too long. Chase is so _happy_. X3
Also; can anyone figure out what the girl's shirts say? I think Thirteen's says "Reasoning has a reason", but I can't make sense of Cuddy or Cameron's at all.

MOOSE ON A JEW.

That is all.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 19, 2008)

PREMIERE WHAT

...

GIVE ME AN HOUR D:

EDIT: FUCK, LUNCH, MAKE THAT TWO

okay you know I think this show is trying to make me cry. first the season four finale and now this wtf >:(
edit: Cuddy's says "Don't trust opium." :D


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 22, 2008)

DAMN I MISSED IT

OH WELL I'LL JUST WATCH IT ONLINE

How long do I have to wait?

EDIT: Never mind, I did watch it. Fuck.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 22, 2008)

Goddamn you guys stop tempting me ):<

Does really s5 start with a roadtrip or was that bullshit.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's not true.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 22, 2008)

Why does David Shore keep LYING.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 22, 2008)

House is pure love.



My mom hates it. D:


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 22, 2008)

Why? _How?_


----------



## Linzys (Sep 23, 2008)

She's...squeamish I guess. O_o

She's always like 'Aaah, it's icky! D:' and makes me change the channel. DD:


----------



## shiny jiggly (Sep 23, 2008)

I just recently got into watching it. I don't know what season is what yet, but I'll find out more eventually.


----------



## Kithic (Sep 23, 2008)

*pops up* I hate House. :D


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 23, 2008)

Spoiler: Premiere



I laughed when House finally got to treating the patient, said it was Pretty Leprosy, walked off, and later on we find out he made the correct diagnosis within a minute



Which reminds me, I think House is on tonight :D

*sighs* If only all doctors were like House...

Person: Man, this cold is nasty, I better go see a do-Wait, never mind! I can suffer with this for... The rest of my lifetime!

Other Person: DON'T LET HIM TREAT ME! I'M TELLING YOU! A BROKEN LEG SPURTING OUT GALLONS OF BLOOD ISN'T THAT BAD!

...X3

EDIT: *Hands Kithic a shield* You may need this


----------



## Kithic (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, I may. D:<


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 23, 2008)

Kithic said:


> *pops up* I hate House. :D


Why?


----------



## Valor (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not even going to try to watch the premiere until I get plenty of other House episodes watched. I only finished one disc of Season One so far.

Still, House is no Cox and Cox is no House.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 25, 2008)

House may not be Cox but he sure is a dick.
ohohohohoho

Anyway does anyone know when series 4 is going to be released on DVD in Europe? Or in America, whatever.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 25, 2008)

thirteen's hair this season isn't as awesome as last season :(


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen none of the first season, a few episodes of the second, _most_ of the third and fourth, and both episodes of the fifth so far. Shadey downloads the episodes every week, and he got me into it sometime late in the third season. Some of the biology makes absolutely no sense, but I don't really care since the characters are still awesome. :D

I'm one of those crazy people who do not ship House and Wilson. :( I just see two guys with a very messed-up friendship. And if they are gay for each other, I don't actually care because shipping generally doesn't interest me. I just like watching all the characters interact. :D


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 26, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Some of the biology makes absolutely no sense, but I don't really care since the characters are still awesome. :D


Why? Explain some instances, please *Doesn't notice things like that when watching TV*

Also, people ship House and Wilson?


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, in the last episode, for instance, they seemed to think for some reason that ordinary cancer couldn't just spread to random organs and it would have to be cancerous stem cells to do that, somehow (the whole point of spreading cancer _is_ that the cells literally move around, enter different body parts and multiply there to form colonies that don't function like that organ ought to - the cancer stem cells in the episode are different how? And why did all of them die within such a short timespan? And why didn't the cancer spread further than that one organ?). Not to mention that I cannot fathom how all the tests could show it was not cancer just because the cancer cells happened to have been adult stem cells. o_O Not that I know precisely how the tests they were doing work, but I'm not sure how on earth they would know whether the original mutated cell was mutated as a stem cell and then turned into a nonfunctional lung/heart/eye/brain cell or whether it was that in the first place.

Shadey also swears he saw an episode where House explained something in exquisite metaphors to a flabbergasted medical team - except it was something extremely basic that he had been learning about in Biology 103 that week.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 26, 2008)

> Also, people ship House and Wilson?


Why wouldn't they? Admittedly I haven't seen the season 4 finale and, uh, stuff happens in that, but be it romantic or not, Wilson loves House pretty much unconditionally and House has outlasted three of his wives; Wilson's said that the only things that really matter to him are his job and House and if House asks him to do pretty much anything, no matter how pointless, he'll do it. And House's relationship with Wilson is unlike that of that with anyone else; he's still snarky and mean (and enjoys testing just how mean he can be), but he clearly enjoys his company, while with anyone else, he'd rather be playing on his PSP.

No, it doesn't mean that they are together romantically, but it means that if you like that kind of thing, it's very easy to see how a romantic relationship between them would work and from a fanfiction point of view, it wouldn't take much to get them together. 

For better reasoning about why they're awesome together, see here.

But I ship random completely couples like Thirteen/Cameron so next to that, House/Wilson is practically canon.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 26, 2008)

House Medical Reviews


----------



## Fredie (Sep 26, 2008)

I love this show, unfortunately series 5 hasn't come out in the UK yet(I don't think...), so I can't watch it...
Please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 26, 2008)

I started watching the show a little less than a year ago, and now it has become my favorite show and I think I've seen almost every episode. Besides House; Cuddy, Cameron, and *surprise* Thirteen are my favorite characters. So was Amber, once upon a time. R.I.P



opaltiger said:


> thirteen's hair this season isn't as awesome as last season :(


Agreed. Still one of my favorite characters though.


----------



## Valor (Sep 30, 2008)

Eevee said:


> House Medical Reviews


People who watch medical drama for actual complex medical knowledge need to get out of the house more often.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 30, 2008)

Valor said:


> People who watch medical drama for actual complex medical knowledge need to get out of the house more often.


Uuuuuh, nobody does. ?_? Doctors will immediately notice the inaccurate and just plain _wrong_ stuff, how exactly are they supposed to help it. :B


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 30, 2008)

Eevee said:


> House Medical Reviews


I'd take that site a little more seriously if they didn't complain every episode (at least in the early reviews) about House's doctors being the ones to run tests. Of course the hospital has people whose job it is to do lab work. Do you think House trusts them to do it correctly? Of course not.

Also, also:



			
				AE said:
			
		

> While her bisexuality was only hinted at (read: mocked by House) during the episode, Wilde discussed her character's sexuality with New York Magazine this week:
> 
> *On House I definitely think it’s a great twist. Because whenever anyone sees a young woman in the same room with House, they think they’re going to get it on. And now, they’ve created this person who you don’t know, you know? If she’s in the same room with Cuddy, are you going to assume the same thing about them? I sort of love that it’s going to keep people guessing. You’re never going to be able to say, “Okay, yawn, now I know who’s going to get together. This is so predictable."*
> 
> ...


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 30, 2008)

> “You never know. I love Lisa. It’d be great.”


The great thing about this is that we don't know if she means the character or the actor. 8)


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 1, 2008)

I know; I had a giggle when I found out Cuddy was called Lisa as well. That must get pretty confusing. 

But I absolutely hated that Tour of the Hospital DVD extra-thing they had because Morrison was fairly "and this is where we do, like, medical stuff :D" but was pretty endearing, but Edelstein's bit makes me want to claw my eyes out because it's terrible >.<

I love interviews with Laurie, though. He's so _British_~ 
And it makes me laugh whenever he mentions puppies because of when he played the Evil Bad Guy in the 101 Dalmations movie X3


----------



## Fredie (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anyone know when series 5 starts in the UK? 
I think it would be on Channel 5 but I'm not sure, also; where can I watch series 4 I didn't realise that it had started so I have only seen a couple of episodes...


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know, but I wish I did~ I also want a date for when season 4 comes out on DVD; I hope it's before my birthday and it'd _better _be before Christmas D<

Edit: Hmm.



> Jacobs told Entertainment Weekly's Michael Ausiello that a major, potentially romantic storyline would develop between Thirteen and Foreman (Omar Epps) in November when she agrees to participate in his clinical trial. The two “are going to be spending a serious amount of time together.”


Ooh. 

I'll try and stop it with the shameless shipping/antishipping, I swear >.<

Edit 2:

Okay, I lied. But this interview with Laurie and RSL about House and Wilson's "bromance" (which is an awesome word I need to start using) is the best and most adorable thing ever and I need to share it with the world.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 14, 2008)

That interview is awesomeness.

Plus, a possible relationship between Thirteen and Foreman? Well well well then! That will be interesting.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 22, 2008)

Latest episode was sad. :( But also, character development!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Mar 5, 2009)

House looks bad shaved.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 5, 2009)

OrangeAipom said:


> House looks bad shaved.


No he doesn't ):
Young!Hugh was really cute at least, haven't seen a shaved old!Hugh yet.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 6, 2009)

Watch season 1 of Spooks (episode 4, I think); it's _hilarious_. I'm so used to him being grumpy and USian, but he's just so, so damn British. He says things like "jolly" and "pleasant" XD
And he's unshaved and it looks a little strange, but not in a bad way. He certainly looks younger.


----------



## silverfur (Mar 6, 2009)

I LOVE HOUSE! mom thinks hes a jerk but I think hes hilarious!


----------

